# Good pubs in Bristol and Bath



## Beanburger (Sep 9, 2009)

When I'm in Bristol, I often stop off at The Sugar Loaf in Easton for a pint or two. It's convenient, as I also grab a load of shopping from the Sweet Mart when I'm there, or grab some food at Cafe Maitraya. When in Bath, I sometimes drop into The Porter for beer and grub. What other pubs would people recommend for a good mix of food, ale, clientèle and spit 'n' sawdust ambiance?


----------



## Geri (Sep 9, 2009)

The Coach House, Easton.


----------



## Beanburger (Sep 9, 2009)

Geri said:


> The Coach House, Easton.


Has it improved since I lived in Easton then? Only thing it was good for back in the day was scoring crack and getting shot. Which is great, if your idea of a good night out is a real life version of a Guy Ritchie movie.


----------



## Geri (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry, it was a joke. 

Butchers has been in there a few times, I never have though. It's not as bad as it used to be, by all accounts, as I think they are on a final warning of clean up, or be closed down.


----------



## Beanburger (Sep 9, 2009)

Geri said:


> Sorry, it was a joke.


Your sense of humour might have got me shot.


----------



## BlackArab (Sep 9, 2009)

Beanburger said:


> What other pubs would people recommend for a good mix of food, ale, clientèle and spit 'n' sawdust ambiance?



The first that came to mind reading that was The Mardyke in Hotwells, food-wise you can get kebabs, fried chicken, fish & chips, Indian & Chinese within walking distance which is all I'm interested in after a few beers. 

Did you have any particular areas of Bristol and Bath in mind?


----------



## Geri (Sep 9, 2009)

I've been to a few different pubs lately. Quite liked the Flyer on Gloucester Road - prices not bad, nice beer garden but the food was disgusting.

The Bishops Tavern was expensive, but a huge selection of beers and wines, and lots of big screens for sport.

The Shakespeare in Redland, also reasonably priced and the food was decent. Quiet and relaxing with really nice surroundings.

The Lamplighters in Shirehampton, more a typical old fashioned local pub which still has carpets and proper seats instead of the ubiquitous wooden floors and leather sofas.

In Bath we normally go to the Saracens Head, or The Grapes.


----------



## big eejit (Sep 9, 2009)

You might find this group I started on flickr useful for Bristol:

http://www.flickr.com/groups/bristolpubs/

My top 3 pubs in Bris at the mo are:

Seven Stars - proper city centre boozer with lots of well kept real beers at good prices and v friendly landlady
Duke of York (St Werbs) - great eclectic community pub with nice beer and good cider
The Barley Mow (The Dings) - another very friendly pub with good beer - does good food too


----------



## Geri (Sep 9, 2009)

big eejit said:


> Seven Stars - proper city centre boozer with lots of well kept real beers at good prices and v friendly landlady



I used to drink there in the 80s, it was pretty shit then. The landlady has left, I think.


----------



## Geri (Sep 9, 2009)

http://www.bristolslostpubs.com/

Fantastic website!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 10, 2009)

In bath,the green tree, although it can get a load of braying rugby fans in on match days,the bell,the star inn, the st James wine vaults,


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 10, 2009)

Geri said:


> The Coach House, Easton.



Nooooooooo dont listen to her!!!


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 10, 2009)

Where else in the area can you get a pint of kronenburg for £2 after midnight though?


----------



## strung out (Sep 10, 2009)

another nomination for the duke of york in st werburghs. agree with geri about the flyer on glos road, although the food's always been alright when i've been in there. nice fish and chips. mackies on stokes croft.


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 10, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Where else in the area can you get a pint of kronenburg for £2 after midnight though?



The Plough, The Whitehall Tavern.....um I hardly go out any more


I have not been for ages but I also love the Duke of York In Werbys.

Ooooh this getting me in the mood for going out-shame I'm skint-roll on pay day!!


----------



## Geri (Sep 10, 2009)

strung_out said:


> agree with geri about the flyer on glos road, although the food's always been alright when i've been in there. nice fish and chips.



I had the nachos - they were bright orange and tasted like they had been in the deep fat fryer.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 10, 2009)

marty21 said:


> In bath,the green tree, although it can get a load of braying rugby fans in on match days,the bell,the star inn, the st James wine vaults,



All of those + the raven and the coer de leon if you want to stay central.  I guess the bell is my local.  The royal oak on lower bristol road is the real real ale pub in bath if you're into such things.

The saracens head is a dump but the grapes is alright.   I used to work in the porter and it's just a bit too much of a younguns pub nowadays (I also used to cook there - yeuch).  I still end up there sometimes though.


----------



## Yetman (Sep 10, 2009)

Geri said:


> I used to drink there in the 80s, it was pretty shit then. The landlady has left, I think.



The new landlord and landlady are sound as. They've turned it around well, cheap beer (for a city centre pub) and nice atmos, one of my fave's in the centre 

The cornucubia round the corner is ace as well


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 10, 2009)

They've been asked to leave i think - owner wants them gone.


----------



## strung out (Sep 10, 2009)

Yetman said:


> The cornucubia round the corner is ace as well


the cornubia? friend works there sometimes, it's good fun, though the guy that runs it is a bit of a character.


----------



## Yetman (Sep 10, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> They've been asked to leave i think - owner wants them gone.



Eh? Why? 



strung_out said:


> the cornubia? friend works there sometimes, it's good fun, though the guy that runs it is a bit of a character.



Thats it. Great pub with good music and food. Bit of a character? Dont think I've met him......character in a good way?


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 10, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Eh? Why?



No idea, i was talking to a mate 2 weeks ago, (the bloke who largely arranged for the plaque outside to be put up) who mentioned it and we went down that friday for a goodbye drink - he reckons the owners a dodgy dirty den type with something horrible up his sleeve.


----------



## big eejit (Sep 10, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> They've been asked to leave i think - owner wants them gone.



In the Seven Stars? The owner must be a fool if that's true. They've turned it into a fantastic pub.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 10, 2009)

big eejit said:


> In the Seven Stars? The owner must be a fool if that's true. They've turned it into a fantastic pub.



Yep the Seven Stars, and that seems to be the general consensus.


----------



## Yetman (Sep 10, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> No idea, i was talking to a mate 2 weeks ago, (the bloke who largely arranged for the plaque outside to be put up) who mentioned it and we went down that friday for a goodbye drink - he reckons the owners a dodgy dirty den type with something horrible up his sleeve.



I know the owner to some extent, he has been on about leaving and arguments with the owners but I reckon he's sound. Cant imagine anything too dodgy


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 10, 2009)

Well, either way i hope the place stays open with the current landlords, i was suprised how nice it was - impressed in fact.


----------



## user47632 (Sep 10, 2009)

Not sure about Bristol really, but in Bath the Bell & Kings Arms are my favourites.

I go into Belushis because I've got to know the staff and can get a pint for £1.75, but I wouldn't recommend it - especially not thurs-sat evenings!

The Saracens Head just over the road is quite depressing now. Whatever you do, do not order their nachos!


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah, the kingers alright.  Decent outdoor bit for smoking too.


----------



## Beanburger (Sep 10, 2009)

Pub crawl, anyone?


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 11, 2009)

I'll be in bristol next month


----------



## strung out (Sep 11, 2009)

i'll be in bristol next month too


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 11, 2009)

let's have a binge drinking session quiet pint the second week in or so.  I recon I'll be moored up near the arnolfini about then.


----------



## strung out (Sep 11, 2009)

good stuff, i'm sure i can make that, as long as i can afford to drink then. really should find a job...


----------



## marty21 (Sep 11, 2009)

Shows how out of touch I am, where is the kings arms in bath,has it always been called that?


----------



## user47632 (Sep 11, 2009)

The Kings Arms is on Monmouth Place, just off the east end of Upper Bristol Road.


----------



## big eejit (Sep 11, 2009)

Went to the Seven Stars tonight. The landlord confirmed they're leaving by the 1st Oct latest. Due to useless owner.


----------



## Geri (Sep 12, 2009)

Maybe I should check it out before it goes downhill again.


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 15, 2009)

We were in Bath yesterday and as ever we rated both the Bell and Star as excellent. The Porter was well sound both for beer and veggie food. We liked the Raven but were disappointed the pies weren't available at the time we went. We weren't expecting too much from the Coeur de Lion but though tiny, it was very pleasant in atmosphere and served a grand pint.


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 15, 2009)

Had a flying (and short notice) visit to Bristol on my birthday a coupla weeks ago. The Seven Stars was top notch so very disconcerting to read here that it might be under threat


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 15, 2009)

As you can tell, our choice of pubs is very much real ale driven ....


----------



## Yetman (Sep 15, 2009)

William of Walworth said:


> Had a flying (and short notice) visit to Bristol on my birthday a coupla weeks ago. The Seven Stars was top notch so very disconcerting to read here that it might be under threat



Just been in there chatting to the gaffer and yeah they're out on the 30th sept 

Apparently is down to his bird that they're off, not by force of the owner (although the owner will be running it once they leave.....)


----------



## marty21 (Sep 15, 2009)

Scott J said:


> The Kings Arms is on Monmouth Place, just off the east end of Upper Bristol Road.



right, know where it is now, never been there though


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 15, 2009)

William of Walworth said:


> As you can tell, our choice of pubs is very much real ale driven ....



The salamander just up from the raven is a bath ales pub and does a really good pint next time you're in bath.  It's a bit 'after work office type' though.  The old green tree between the raven and the bell is really good too.


----------



## mattie (Sep 15, 2009)

fractionMan said:


> The salamander just up from the raven is a bath ales pub and does a really good pint next time you're in bath.  It's a bit 'after work office type' though.  The old green tree between the raven and the bell is really good too.



The Hop Pole is another decent Bath Ales pub, just in front of viccie park.

Bath Ales' Gem is lovely.


----------



## big eejit (Sep 15, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Just been in there chatting to the gaffer and yeah they're out on the 30th sept
> 
> Apparently is down to his bird that they're off, not by force of the owner (although the owner will be running it once they leave.....)



As I understand it the owner's not forcing them out, they're just leaving cos they're fed up of having no support from him while they've transformed the place.


----------



## Gerry1time (Sep 15, 2009)

Bit late to the party, but I'd recommend the Bell (off Jamaica Street) and the Hillgrove (up in Kingsdown). Quite like the Pipe and Slippers on Cheltenham Road too, but never sure why. 

The Duke of York is probably my fave Bristol pub of all, but don't really go there much anymore sadly.


----------



## hermitical (Sep 15, 2009)

read today that the Surrey Vaults in between Brunswick and Portland Squares has changed to a cider house (from a wine bar...)


----------



## marty21 (Sep 15, 2009)

fractionMan said:


> The salamander just up from the raven is a bath ales pub and does a really good pint next time you're in bath.  It's a bit 'after work office type' though.  The old green tree between the raven and the bell is really good too.





mattie said:


> The Hop Pole is another decent Bath Ales pub, just in front of viccie park.
> 
> Bath Ales' Gem is lovely.



i used to be in the Salamander all the time, was a regular there for about 5 years in the 80s, hop pole is lovely too


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 17, 2009)

fractionMan said:


> The salamander just up from the raven is a bath ales pub and does a really good pint next time you're in bath.  It's a bit 'after work office type' though.  The old green tree between the raven and the bell is really good too.



Cool, nice ones, we've been to both the Salamander and Old Green Tree in the past


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 17, 2009)

mattie said:


> *The Hop Pole is another decent Bath Ales pub*, just in front of viccie park.
> 
> Bath Ales' Gem is lovely.



Been to that too!!


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 17, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i used to be in the Salamander all the time, was a regular there for about 5 years in the 80s, hop pole is lovely too



It's changed quite a bit since bath ales took it over!


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 17, 2009)

If you want the real real ale experience then it has to be the royal oak on lower bristol road.  About 10 random beers you've never heard of plus one lager.

Careful though, cos there's a whole ton of royal oaks in bath.


----------



## Geri (Sep 17, 2009)

hermitical said:


> read today that the Surrey Vaults in between Brunswick and Portland Squares has changed to a cider house (from a wine bar...)




I think that's true, as I cycled past a sign that said "Cider house - 100 yards" just along by the Spectrum building.


----------



## big eejit (Sep 17, 2009)

It was never really a wine bar to be fair, just a pub. Can't blame them for jumping on the real cider bandwagon.


----------



## user47632 (Sep 17, 2009)

Just got back from the Bell..... again. I really should go to others places but the Bell is too nice


----------



## mattie (Sep 18, 2009)

fractionMan said:


> If you want the real real ale experience then it has to be the royal oak on lower bristol road.  About 10 random beers you've never heard of plus one lager.
> 
> Careful though, cos there's a whole ton of royal oaks in bath.



I think it was a winner of some CAMRA award not so long ago.  Really nice pub, very spartan but loads of very good ales.  I have no idea how long it's been open, it was derelict for a while and it seemed to reopen with no real fanfare.

Sadly it's a bit of a pisser to get to for many people, as it's quite a way out from the town - in saying that, I have frequently been amazed at the lack of decent pubs near Oldfield - the main student area - and it's quite close to that.  Just down from Oldfield Park train station as well.


----------



## xenon (Sep 18, 2009)

big eejit said:


> Went to the Seven Stars tonight. The landlord confirmed they're leaving by the 1st Oct latest. Due to useless owner.




Balls. Only started going there recently after work. Seems a pretty friendly place and decent prices. Will have to get there next week.


----------



## AndyO'C (Sep 21, 2009)

fractionMan said:


> If you want the real real ale experience then it has to be the royal oak on lower bristol road.  About 10 random beers you've never heard of plus one lager.


This is my mates pub (John & Becky, but they're rarely there now as they have a new brewery too). They have only been going about 3 years - it was the cider house ages ago. If you can make it as far as the Hop Pole, it's only another 5 minutes walk. Got to be worth it for all that small-scale, independent brewed, local ale, if that's what interests you.


----------



## Geri (Sep 22, 2009)

We went to the Seven Stars on Sunday, they had a band so it was pretty busy inside. We ended up sitting outside, so it was hard to judge the place - seemed OK though, and much improved from when I used to go there in the 80s! Very cheap as well - less than a fiver for two pints.

We also went to the Mud Dock - £7.10 for two pints, and the Cornubia, £6 for two pints. I liked the Cornubia because they were playing records!


----------



## Intastella (Sep 24, 2009)

Which (easy to find) Bristol pub has the best jukebox?


----------



## strung out (Sep 24, 2009)

depends what kind of music you're looking for! i'm usually too skint to use the jukebox though so i'm not sure...


----------



## Yetman (Sep 24, 2009)

Intastella said:


> Which (easy to find) Bristol pub has the best jukebox?



The Cornubia always plays ace tunes but its the dj barman who selects the tracks rather than a jukey


----------



## strung out (Sep 24, 2009)

though i think the crown on st nicks market has got a decent jukebox with plenty of different types of music. lots of goths and metallers hang out there so there's generally a good blend of people and music, along with all the market traders. average selection of beers too though i always drink cider so dont pay much attention.


----------



## Intastella (Sep 24, 2009)

strung_out said:


> though i think the crown on st nicks market has got a decent jukebox with plenty of different types of music. lots of goths and metallers hang out there so there's generally a good blend of people and music, along with all the market traders. average selection of beers too though i always drink cider so dont pay much attention.



That sounds alright...i like a good mix of music, but i reckon onna comedown Sunday it'll be plenty of reggie music with a bit of rock and dance chucked in


----------



## Geri (Sep 24, 2009)

strung_out said:


> t lots of goths and metallers hang out there



That's reason enough to avoid it, surely?


----------



## strung out (Sep 24, 2009)

heh, depends


----------



## Intastella (Sep 24, 2009)

Geri said:


> That's reason enough to avoid it, surely?



I don't mind them, as long as they don't start banging on about HIM or other such ridiculousness. Those kinda pubs seem to be quite tolerant of messers as well


----------



## Geri (Sep 24, 2009)

Intastella said:


> I don't mind them, as long as they don't start banging on about HIM or other such ridiculousness. Those kinda pubs seem to be quite tolerant of messers as well



I've got some friends who drink there. They wear leather and pretend they have motorbikes.


----------



## Intastella (Sep 25, 2009)

Geri said:


> I've got some friends who drink there. They wear leather and pretend they have motorbikes.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 25, 2009)

I've been known to drink in the Crown. But not since February, funnily enough.


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm at the old duke and i love it but the gf hates jazz.  Emergency recommendations please!


----------



## big eejit (Oct 17, 2009)

The Apple. Like duh!


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 17, 2009)

Where's that?


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 17, 2009)

Found it! Nice one!


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 17, 2009)

Now which club?


----------



## big eejit (Oct 17, 2009)

I dunno clubs. Thekla?


----------



## hermitical (Oct 19, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Yep the Seven Stars, and that seems to be the general consensus.




they're off to Wiltshire according to Pints West


----------



## marty21 (Oct 19, 2009)

mattie said:


> The Hop Pole is another decent Bath Ales pub, just in front of viccie park.
> 
> Bath Ales' Gem is lovely.



it's a lovely pub, but i keep calling it the hot pole


----------



## Riklet (Oct 19, 2009)

Both The Bell in Bath n Briz are good pubs, although the Bath one is more... hmm, "quirky" (groannn) and is just generally a fantastic pub.  If you're a sighing anorak groaning away at the bar you don't get served fast though, but they do some lovely ales and lagers, some good cider too.  Like every pub in Bath though, it's a bit expensive.  They also have rip-off veggie sammiches and good music on quite regularly.  Oh, and free internet, so you can goatse the place if you take a dislike to it...

Pig and Fiddle isn't a bad place, they do pints a bit cheaper between 5 and 7 iirc which means you can get a pint for under £3 which is pretty unique in Bath! Places like the Green Tree, Salamander and Raven all have good beer too, but less music and atmosphere imo.  The Porter bar is wanky and expensive and too loud, but drinking there can be ok.  It's got worse though.  Lots of nice pubs in Bath tbh, heard lots of good things about that place on the bristol road (ah, Royal Oak) but that's a slight walk if you don't know Bath so well.  Meant to have wicked ale though.

In Bristol The Apple is a wicked bar, down by the Bridge, but it can get very busy and it's not the cheapest, but still, well worth trying the ciderrrr there.  Plus they have amazing hand-driers.  Dunno why that sways my vote but if you go there, you'll understand  The Bank is also a good place, not too pricey and it's even cheaper if you're a student.  Check out The Orchard too if you want some good ziderrrrr.  Oh and if you want rock/metal type music blared at ya, The Crown (?) tucked away by the market isn't too bad a place

edit: ah most of these places have been said before, but for a good reason


----------

